# Hello



## Bellalashay37 (Aug 14, 2018)

I have been with a man a year we live together he has lied about being divorce but they have being living separate for about 3 years the problems is the ex wife and HIM & his decisions and his daughter so the ex wife lives right down the street with the married man she left him for with the kids in a one bedroom where the kids sleep on the floor and they are 13 & 14. And the ex wife has done some very disrespectful things like calling my child phone making threats and coming to our home after being told not to come to pick fights he stopped her from coming over everyday told her she couldn't come over anymore we would meet or or drop them off every since then all hell broke loose she is constantly saying how she hates me and my daughter and keeping drama going and with him. He will not sleep in the bed with me he sleeps in the chair he has bought another chair and put it in the room but I have to beg him to get in the bed but when he kids come his daughter in particular he wants to sleep down stairs with them and I recently lost a family member during that time I told him I need you can u please sleep in the bed with me but he wouldn't do it but daughter comes over he said he feels bad. And wants to sleep down stair with them BTW I have asked do u have a breathing problem what can we do to help u and nothing I'm feed up at this point I bend over backwards for him and his kids. Even helping him pay for the divorce that he lied about having my hands are tied 🏾 I'm 28 and he is 43


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Your post is hard to read. It a bunch of run-on sentences. You might want to use sentences, paragraphs and punctuation. More people will take the time to read your posts if you do.

So I made your post more readable. Now that I did that, I understand a lot more of what you are saying.



Bellalashay37 said:


> I have been with a man a year. We live together.
> 
> He has lied about being divorce but they have being living separate for about 3 years. The problems are the ex wife, and HIM, & his decisions, and his daughter.
> 
> ...


How long have he and his wife been separated?

This sounds like bad situation. He lied to you about being married. That's a HUGE lie. And now you are helping him pay for his divorce? My take on it is that it's not good for you to do this. Why would you put your money towards his divorce? Seriously.

His wife (maybe soon to be ex-wife [STBX]) does not want him but does not want any other woman in his life. That's pretty clear. And she's still married to him, so she has more legal rights related to him. For example, if he ends up in the hospital, she can see him and decide what happens if he cannot make those decisions. You have no rights to even see him.

Most people will put their children before someone new in their lives. A broken home is hard on children. And it sounds like he is concerned about his. 

You say that his children want to sleep downstairs. Is there a bedroom for them upstairs? How many children does he have? Sounds like some of them are boys. Are there enough bedrooms in your place for a separate bedroom for the boys and one for the girl?

His STBX is his problem, not yours. You should not be talking her about the children. 

You bring up him sleeping in a chair and breathing problems. Does he snore when he sleeps? Does gasp for air, etc when he's sleeping?


----------

